# DRP supports CF



## MPIKE (13 Nov 2006)

A great venture which was unvieled today at our armouries.  

http://drps.ca/netscape/whatsnew/whatsnew_view.asp?ID=10231



> Supporting Our Troops
> 13-Nov-2006 10:51 PST	Back | Print Article
> Durham Regional Police cruisers will be featuring a decal supporting our Canadian Forces personnel stationed around the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## rregtc-etf (14 Nov 2006)

Yellow ribbon - Support our troops stickers have been a common sight in the US for the last 2 years.  

Its about time the idea is finally catching on in Canada.   I would encourage the OPP and other municipal forces to follow suit, that may force the Toronto Police Commission to adopt the program.

I can only hope and pray that TPS adopt the cause, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## 42A (14 Nov 2006)

Good to see, well done, where can I buy them....


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Nov 2006)

thewanderer said:
			
		

> Good to see, well done, where can I buy them....



They are available from quite a few kit shops and other location, including: http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=categories/index.php&catid=106


----------



## MPIKE (14 Nov 2006)

thewanderer said:
			
		

> Good to see, well done, where can I buy them....


Wanderer,

Actually, I believe the design above is the one authorized only for police use on the cruisers.

However, there will also be DRP support lapel pins that will be made and probably made available to public through the DRPA kitshop. But this is still in the works.  The plan is to also have these pins authorized to be worn on our duty dress as well. 

Great employer


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Nov 2006)

IVe seen a few cruisers in hamilton with the Magnets on them. My guess is that the individual offcer just puts it on his cruiser for his shift. and that its nothing official here... still a welcome gesture


----------

